# Great Lakes Tactical Schools?



## OULobo (Mar 29, 2005)

I would really like to get a little deeper into firearms training and tactics, but the major schools are just too far and my job isn't security or LEO based, so no help with getting there. Any suggestions? Right now I have basic and advanced (concealed) handgun, basic rifle and basic shotgun training, no competitions as of yet, plus quite a bit of range time.


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 29, 2005)

I'll do some research...


----------



## OULobo (Mar 29, 2005)

I appreciate it.


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 30, 2005)

Dude, why don't you link up with us (me and some of my collegues), if Michigan isn't too far of a travel? I can get you into some very high quality firearms training seminars. We basically ascribe to the "Target Focused Shooting" method from Gunfighters LTD. Lou Chiodo will be out in Michigan in September (I believe) teaching. Another gentleman by the name of Joe Ferrera will be teaching Firearms tactics in June for a big seminar. I should be at both of these in some capacity, provided I have some **** together by then.

And...fellow mod....I'll have a nice comfy house for you to stay in if you come by. 

To give you some background, "target focused shooting" is basically Col. Applegate's shooting method (Kill or Get Killed) evolved. Both Mr. Chiodo and Mr. Ferrera have personally trained with "The Colonel," and both are retired police officers with a lot experience to bring to the table. I feel very blessed to have linked up with their student Ian Kinder of Livesafeacademy and Great Lakes Self Defense Association, and to have access to this training. For me, this seems like the best gunfighting method I could have picked up, as the target focused shooting method meshes well with my martial arts training; the method doesn't take the "fight" out of the gunfight as I have seen many other instructors do.

Also, btw, most of what they do is for LEO only, so this is why you haven't heard a whole lot about it. But, with a CPL and/or the proper recommendation, you can get in on this. There isn't a whole lot of info, but on my websites links page, I link livesafeacademy, GLSDA, and Gunfighters LTD sites, so you can read a little more there. Also, GLSDA has a banner right here on MT.

Just PM me if your interested, and when I get more info on the June event, I'll let you know.

Paul


----------

